# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  پردازش تصویر جهت تشخیص کارت ملی

## zahrahatami

سلام دوستان 
من میخوام به زبان وی بی کدی بنویسم

----------


## pardazeshetasvir

سلام
شاید جستجوهای زیر به شما کمک کند:
opencv identity card
opencv vb

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

در اینجا پاسخ داده شده است.

----------

